# WW2 machine-gun post. Malta



## argos5420 (Mar 21, 2019)

One of the many WW2 machinegun posts dotted around the Maltese coast and countryside.


----------



## BravoZulu (Mar 21, 2019)

@argos5420 , there is no image in your post, if you need help loading images there is information to be found at the "Site Help" thread


----------



## argos5420 (Mar 22, 2019)

Reloading image..


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 22, 2019)

@argos5420 can you upload your image again please


----------

